# Fennec fox



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Would you ever buy one?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Never.

I believe WILD ANIMALS should live in the WILD.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They're really sensitive and delicate animals..
Fish are wild animals...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Olympia said:


> They're really sensitive and delicate animals..
> Fish are wild animals...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Fish can't rip your face off and according to this forum are quite happy to live in a small area.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The most exotic thing I would ever buy is a sugar glider


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A dog can rip your face off.
That fennec fox is the size of a cat. A cat can rip your face off.
A horse can do a ton of damage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

A betta can bite your finger lol


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Olympia said:


> A dog can rip your face off.
> That fennec fox is the size of a cat. A cat can rip your face off.
> A horse can do a ton of damage.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So you would buy a fennec fox Olympia? How about a chimp or a white tiger?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm 17, I can't take care of a foxie. They really are high commitment. Good for people who don't mind an animal that will never be properly litter box trained, I would never be able to handle it. But some people can.
But I do love my python.
A fennec fox can be properly cared for in a house- like a betta in a tank, persay? 
A chimp or tiger cannot be cared for properly by anyone- they have complex needs that can't be properly fulfilled in a cage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

Ive wanted one of those for a really long time, however wouldnt buy one unless i knew i had the time and money to provide for all its needs. Ive done a lot of research on them, and the cost of their needs adds up easily to a couple thousand. Not that that is a problem for me, but im not against people having wild animals providing that they are educated enough to care for them properly


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

but yes i would love to have one at some point, and in a couple years i probably will  if you think about it, all modern day "pets" were wild animals at some point


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

So you guys think wild animals are happy living in a home?:-(


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

You'd need to have an exotic animal license for one of those. IMO no one should ever be allowed such a sensitive animal as a pet. Its just heartbreaking. I mean, its just as bad as trying to keep a chimpanzee as a pet. It would not end well at all. 

Also, with the new laws that are probably going to get passed, these animals would be banned as legal pets anyways.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> You'd need to have an exotic animal license for one of those. IMO no one should ever be allowed such a sensitive animal as a pet. Its just heartbreaking. I mean, its just as bad as trying to keep a chimpanzee as a pet. It would not end well at all.
> 
> Also, with the new laws that are probably going to get passed, these animals would be banned as legal pets anyways.


That will be a good thing, but there will always be a black market trade.:evil:

TCT, thanks for restoring my faith in the youth of this board


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Actually, I'm 28 years old. 

But yeah, thanks to the ungodly amount of idiots out there releasing their nonnative "pets" into the wild like snakes, reptiles, small mammals, terrestrial snails, exotic rodents ect., the government is trying to get any and all non domestic animals banned from coming into or going out of the country. There is a wildlife crisis in many states over non native animal populations exploding out of control and harming the native wildlife. Florida alone has a growing python epidemic to bring up an example. 

Now, to be fair, there are plenty of smart owners who know what they are doing, but that doesn't make up for the idiots.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I've drawn up a strict line of morals after several battles with my conscience. I do indeed have a clear line of what's acceptable as a pet and what isn't. Carnivore wise, anything that can and will overpower a person is a no- dogs can indeed overpower people, but trained they will choose not to. With exotics that's not an option, you have to be able to restrain any carnivore, after that they do become a hazard. I haven't looked much into herbivores, but a lot of accidents with horses are indeed simply accidents. The largest exotic herbivore I can think of that people keep is a capybara, which I find a pretty safe animal. Elephants are an admirable animal also, though a male in musth is indeed a dangerous animal, I do have a great admiration for the mahouts who devote their lives to these animals and are true masters of their ways. Kicking musth out of the picture, elephants are extremely sweet animals who form amazing bonds with their people. However an elephant is an elephant, and the only people who should be keeping them are the mahouts of Asia. Asian elephants are actually classified as domesticated even (lines that have been kept for centuries).

For me, the difference between keeping a tiger and a fennec fox is clear when you look at how these animals live with their people.
Tiger:




Fennec Fox:





Like any exotic, they do have needs that need to be taken care of- I imagine those ears would never withstand a house party, for example.

As for me? One day... <3




Again, not a pet to be taken lightly. Serval kittens are becoming extremely popular pets in Europe right now, they are sweet- if you don't mind a huge mess of the house. Probably the only animal that I'd put up with that for. Also, not easy to acquire, last time I checked a single kitten goes for around $10,000 on a spay/neuter agreement. However, they are smart, loving, and very "dog-like" animals. I can only dream. ;-)


Edit: Is your fish happy with you?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Your links don't work. And FYI, a small carnivore can do just as much damage if not more than a large one. Just because they are smaller doesn't mean anything.

I know of cats getting people in a vein and they would bleed and bleed. Much deadlier than a big dog randomly mauling. Plus there is cat scratch fever (cellulitis) to watch out for. That's when the cells themselves become infected. That alone can kill if not treated.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They work via TFK, you guys must be on bettafish.com... Course.
So does that mean we should get rid of cats completely? They are a huge pain to deal with at work, so maybe you're right. Then at least we won't have to throw them in gas chambers to groom them.

WAIT. let's all join PETA and then NO ONE will have ANY animals! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Olympia said:


> They work via TFK, you guys must be on bettafish.com... Course.
> So does that mean we should get rid of cats completely? They are a huge pain to deal with at work, so maybe you're right. Then at least we won't have to throw them in gas chambers to groom them.
> 
> WAIT. let's all join PETA and then NO ONE will have ANY animals!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why the attitude all of a sudden? Its not appreciated.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Olympia said:


> They work via TFK, you guys must be on bettafish.com... Course.
> So does that mean we should get rid of cats completely? They are a huge pain to deal with at work, so maybe you're right. Then at least we won't have to throw them in gas chambers to groom them.
> 
> WAIT. let's all join PETA and then NO ONE will have ANY animals!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lord no, no need to go that far! :lol:

where do you work?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sorry I just don't see what you're trying to prove to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Actually, I'm 28 years old.


 trust me, that is still young! ;-)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Domesticated animals know no other life and if thrown into the wild they will suffer and probably die. Even feral house cats do not live happy lives IMO.

Wild animals will always be wild no matter where they live. I truly believe they are not happy living in homes or any confined area.

No one will change anyone else's mind. It's up to time, experience and education. Maybe not even after that in some cases :-(


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't think that Olympia was giving attitude, you just gave a comment that pretty much was bashing against all pets. But that's just my interpretation.

As for a person who volunteers at the zoo and deals with some wild animals as well as domesticated animals, I think that as long as you were informed you'd be good. Many times the wild animals act 1000 times better than the domestic ones. I really think that this whole 'wild animal' thing became very over blown. I get it, the cat was cute, but I don't think the OP was suggesting that we all go get them.

Wild animals can be great pets, but not all. One of my friends has a 'wild' squirrel as a pet, she raised it from when it was a baby. It's still considered wild even though it eats peanuts from your hand. And I plan on getting some wild fish. But no one ever in this conversation said: "Let's all get tigers" which is what you are suggesting.

But those are just my little bits of opinions.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Actually, if pigs escape into the wild they will revert back to being feral


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Wild pigs are a big problem.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

all pigs? even mini potbellied piggies?


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Domesticated animals know no other life and if thrown into the wild they will suffer and probably die. Even feral house cats do not live happy lives IMO.
> 
> Wild animals will always be wild no matter where they live. I truly believe they are not happy living in homes or any confined area.
> 
> No one will change anyone else's mind. It's up to time, experience and education. Maybe not even after that in some cases :-(


So, also they bettas we all love. Technically they should be in large rice patties and streams of southern Asia.

It also could apply to humans as well. We're technically still wild and shouldn't be in captivity. So I guess good bye daycares;-)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Wild pigs are a big problem.


yeah, but I don't get that......I mean so many hunters out there and they are still in high numbers!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

registereduser said:


> all pigs? even mini potbellied piggies?


Yes even them. Like what TCT said they're a big problem, even the minis.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

AquaKai said:


> So, also they bettas we all love. Technically they should be in large rice patties and streams of southern Asia.
> 
> It also could apply to humans as well. We're technically still wild and shouldn't be in captivity. So I guess good bye daycares;-)


fish are different but I won't get any agreement on that in this forum I'm sure :lol:

I think we are on the verge of roving bands of feral children already :shock:

I mean have you ever been to a Chuckie Cheese?:shock::shock::shock::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Read this: http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2004-05-12-hogs-usat_x.htm

It explains;-)

Yeah, chuckie cheese *shudder* never again!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My uncle raises pot bellies in florida, one of the females escaped. A few years later he went hog hunting and shot her. Only way he identified her was by the tag in her ear.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Ever see Hogzilla on the NatGeo Channel?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

i just can't picture one of those slow moving fat covered piglets being able to survive in the bush :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A fennec born in captivity will never survive in the wild either. 
You're right about not changing your mind. 
Honestly, I've made my journey from PETA to where I am now. I've been on both sides of the pond.
All animals are dangerous- even your fish pose bacterial threats to your health. My snake is a hazard, my dogs are hazards, birds and hazards. The difference to me between a cat scratch and a tiger attack is that I can scruff the cat, wear thick leather gloves, throw a towel on it's face, whatever, and then I can put my body weight on it and restrain it properly. Tiger? Not so much.
_Someone with all the same knowledge as I could easily be against everything I'm for._
I'm pretty much decided that I want to devote my life to these animals by being an exotics vet, I'm enamored with birds in particular.

Edit: This is going REALLY fast. Jeez. :lol:
Cats, pigs and goats will all immediately become feral again.
You can take your average landrace pig that was kept in a heated barn, it gets out that summer, it will have a full bristly coat of hair come winter. That's really fast.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

AquaKai said:


> Read this: http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2004-05-12-hogs-usat_x.htm
> 
> It explains;-)
> 
> Yeah, chuckie cheese *shudder* never again!


Yet there is an upside to the pig problem: their taste.

"What struck me is that it wasn't sinewy," Miller says. "It was quite good, quite tender."

BACON FOR ALL!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wild animals taste WAY better than domestic ones.
Cook a farmed duck, so much fat comes out. We had wild duck, not a little drop of fat came up. (Like when you boil an animal and those little oily bubbles form on the surface.)
A wild animal is running around working it's muscles all the time. Farmed pigs are kept in cages that prevent them from moving.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Olympia said:


> A fennec born in captivity will never survive in the wild either.


If all these domestic animals can turn wild, why not a fennec that is already wild but living in captivity?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Is it bad that if I had a pot bellied pig die one me, that I would eat it?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm.. Not totally sure... Well pigs and goats are herbivores, I think survival is pretty much covered for them. Cats can become feral, but they only survive in our cities from garbage, with the rare exception.
Animals are all different- for example it will take a dog pack several generations to revert to pariah state. It's quite fascinating, a pack of any group of dogs, will pretty quickly revert to a medium sized, light brown animal.

Shaina I wouldn't do it. By that age the meat is really nasty. We had old hen, she was about 3 years, I couldn't even chew the meat. Chickens usually slaughter at 2-3 months. The pigs we buy are usually only a few months old as well.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Olympia said:


> I'm pretty much decided that I want to devote my life to these animals by being an exotics vet, I'm enamored with birds in particular.


OK, that explains everything! Most vets are a little :crazy: and that's not an insult, I love vets but :shock:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol, working with them, yes they are. Though honestly I find the techs are little more nutty. 
I work with 2 vets though- one is all cheery, does his surgeries fast (but very well mind you). The other is slower and takes her time, she actually sits down to do surgery. She also does holistics, herbal medicine, acupuncture, and chiropractic stuff for animals. They're both so different but I couldn't tell you which one was better. o-o


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Olympia said:


> Hmm.. Not totally sure... Well pigs and goats are herbivores,


Pigs are omnivores;-)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Olympia said:


> Lol, working with them, yes they are. Though honestly I find the techs are little more nutty.
> I work with 2 vets though- one is all cheery, does his surgeries fast (but very well mind you). The other is slower and takes her time, she actually sits down to do surgery. She also does holistics, herbal medicine, acupuncture, and chiropractic stuff for animals. They're both so different but I couldn't tell you which one was better. o-o


Techs are like hospital nurses, they think they know more than the doctors ;-)


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't like birds. I saw the Hitchcock movie and now they freak me out. :shock:

Okay seriously though, parrots freak me the heck out. Those huge powerful beaks are just intimidating.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I don't like birds. I saw the Hitchcock movie and now they freak me out. :shock:
> 
> Okay seriously though, parrots freak me the heck out. Those huge powerful beaks are just intimidating.


Cockatoos are noisy, annoying, dirty and can hurt you.

They can also be the sweetest, funniest, loveiest things but only about 10% of the time:-?

Large birds belong in the wild.:-D


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Honestly I blame the craziness on the number of animals you gotta put down for no reason other than money. It's the start of the second week and we've already euthanized a dog and bird that could have been saved. :/

Big parrots scare me, but that's why I want to learn more about them. Toucans are probably the best large bird, extremely lovable of everyone, not just one person like most parrots. Plus, they can't even break the skin with those huge beaks. Among other things. :-D


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

I used to really want one, until I start researching more. Seems like they are pretty loud and can be too high energetic. I probably won't be able to provide a big enough space for them to be happy :\ I'll just stay with my adorable eskimo dog & enjoy pic of fennec fox on internet


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Good on ya for that choice. :-D
They do look like they'd be pretty hyper. And definitely not child safe.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Pewmew said:


> I used to really want one, until I start researching more. Seems like they are pretty loud and can be too high energetic. I probably won't be able to provide a big enough space for them to be happy :\ I'll just stay with my adorable eskimo dog & enjoy pic of fennec fox on internet


Is she chewing her paw?


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

xShainax said:


> Is she chewing her paw?


yea she used to do that when she is little, she stopped, now she just lays around and smiles at you looking like a very cute carpet

@Olympia: yep, learned my lesson before to always research before buying something exotic or any pets  always better this way so there'll be no bad surprises


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, Shiloh has allergies and bites his paws ALL the time


----------



## KHarris89 (Jul 10, 2012)

I would, if it weren't for the fact that they are LOOUDD!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su3ovMsFXMg If you can devote the time to properly care for one and don't mind the high pitched screeching, then go for it!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I prefer dogs to foxes. As for being a wild animal who can bite, I'd be more wary of a large cockatoo then a small fox. When a large cockatoo is out to hurt you _you will_ be going to the ER to get stitches.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I live next to a chihuahua. :lol: Sounds like her


----------



## KHarris89 (Jul 10, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> I prefer dogs to foxes. As for being a wild animal who can bite, I'd be more wary of a large cockatoo then a small fox. When a large cockatoo is out to hurt you _you will_ be going to the ER to get stitches.


I'd honestly rather own a fox than a dog lol I'm not a big dog person.
I can't even imagine how much a bite from a large parrot must hurt. Talk about taking a huge chunk out of your arm. In the slim chance a fox bites you, it's kind of like your cat biting you; can draw blood and it will hurt, but you won't be missing parts of limbs lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

KHarris89 said:


> I'd honestly rather own a fox than a dog lol I'm not a big dog person.
> I can't even imagine how much a bite from a large parrot must hurt. Talk about taking a huge chunk out of your arm. In the slim chance a fox bites you, it's kind of like your cat biting you; can draw blood and it will hurt, but you won't be missing parts of limbs lol


That's funny you say that, I would totally like to have a wold XD I know a acquaintance who owns a timber wolf who is so sweet, although I'f rather have beautiful a wolf dog then deal with all the paper work of a full wolf. 

I'm such a bird crazy person XD I often manage to fit birds in somewhere lol

unless they manage to take a finger off they usually just tear your skin and not take a chunk out  It's so awesome too when you finally get their trust and they have yours so you can do things like this. I can do that with my galah cockatoo but she is way smaller.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It's staring at me


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm getting a chihuahua, the next best thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## KHarris89 (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't think I'd want to own a wolf.. ever lol I like to separate exotic pets into 2 categories: Ones that have the ability to kill you, and ones that don't.... I'd rather stay in the 'ones that don't' category LOL

Gorgeous bird btw!


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

wow, so cute! I suppose if they are bred and raised in captivity, then yes. But so many animals, like the Capuchin arent. Their mothers are shot, and the pellets sometimes lodge in the babies. The babies are then captured, and shipped off.

That breaks my heart. A lot of animals are captured in a similar way.

Yes I know I know, betta too. =)


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Fennec foxes are actually acquired the same way. They are taken away from the mom, usually at a very young age and usually the mom is killed, and the kits are hand raised. 

Then they are sold as "pets".


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Just because people _*can*_ have an exotic pet doesn't mean they _*should*_.

http://www.bornfreeusa.org/index.php


----------



## KHarris89 (Jul 10, 2012)

If you're getting a fennec fox in the US, which is where most if not all US fennec fox owners have gotten them, you're getting one from a breeder who has bred generations upon generations to produce pet-quality animals. There is no need to take them from the wild.

Ferrets are classified as 'exotic pets', and I have 4. Sugar Gliders are also classified in that group, as well as chinchillas, hedgehogs, cockatiels, turtles and lizards, gerbils and some hamsters, and other reptiles/rodents/birds that we are familiar with being owned as pets. Exotics aren't just limited to the ones we're not used to seeing as pets.

Exotic pets can also refer to animals that are not native to the local area or country, which makes the betta an exotic pet


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

KHarris89 said:


> If you're getting a fennec fox in the US, which is where most if not all US fennec fox owners have gotten them, you're getting one from a breeder who has bred generations upon generations to produce pet-quality animals. There is no need to take them from the wild.
> 
> Ferrets are classified as 'exotic pets', and I have 4. Sugar Gliders are also classified in that group, as well as chinchillas, hedgehogs, cockatiels, turtles and lizards, gerbils and some hamsters, and other reptiles/rodents/birds that we are familiar with being owned as pets. Exotics aren't just limited to the ones we're not used to seeing as pets.
> 
> Exotic pets can also refer to animals that are not native to the local area or country, which makes the betta an exotic pet


 yup, you cant lump all exotics into a good or bad category, it isnt that simple!


----------



## KHarris89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Exactly. Unfortunately when some people hear the term 'exotic pet', they automatically think big cats/wolves/primates and other deadly animals that can easily kill you if they wanted to. They don't think about the small ones that do little to no harm. Foxes for example, they only bite if threatened with no way out, and if they do then it's like a cat or small dog biting you. Yeah it hurts, but it's not going to maim you. Heck, cats are more dangerous than foxes because they can claw the heck out of you out of nowhere in addition to biting lol
Granted I don't agree with people who keep big cats like tigers/lions/cougars/etc and other deadly exotics, but it's not my place to tell them what they can and can't do.
The number one exotic I would love to own would be a Spotted Genet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G-EPaWQl4g&feature=topics


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

a fennec would be nice but id prefer a sibfox. they're designer domesticated foxes in Russia that have strict owner requirement for even considering one by the farm. they took the tamest fox and bred them. they even lost the traditional 2 tone red/white or silver coat. you can google sibfox easily.

i dont have such facitilites to keep a fox but id rather go for the larger one if i had the right conditions to own one..


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I heard the funding was cut down for them and a bunch of those foxes got put down. 
Which is good, Russia's spending money on way more useful hybrid animals now. They're working on these crazy coyote-dog crosses who have like, a WAY better sense of smell than dogs do.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Olympia said:


> I heard the funding was cut down for them and a bunch of those foxes got put down.
> Which is good, Russia's spending money on way more useful hybrid animals now. They're working on these crazy coyote-dog crosses who have like, a WAY better sense of smell than dogs do.


thats news to me, 1st time i heard of that. it is what it is, nothing is 100% guaranteed these says. they'll probably come up with similar fur patterns as sibfoxes. it seems to be the result from such selective breeding.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmmmmmm

I don't want a fennec fox

But a regular fox yes.
But I'd have to move out of New York for one.

I actually know someone who has two foxes. They were from a breeder that "specializes" in more "domesticated" foxes for people. Of course, they still do have their wild tendencies, but she's able to take them out on walks and everything 

However, having an exotic pet and taking care of it requires LOTS of work, time, and money. Even a wolf hybrid is ridiclously difficult to care for. A good friend of mine has a hybrid and she spends 2 hours every morning of just doing basic training with the dog to prepare for the rest of the day. She also constantly deals with a destroyed house. She has acres of land for it to run around. And also, just about the whole town she lives in needs to know she owns a hybrid. That's because if someone sees it, and mistakes it for a wild animal, they can shoot it.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, Fennec Foxes are extremely cute and friendly once tamed, and whoever says WILD animals belong in the WILD....
Well, how were domesticated animals domesticated?
Not all were harshly treated and beaten into submission.
For example, voles make much better pets than hamsters, and they are already very tame once you catch them. I don't know why nobody has domesticated voles already.
There is a breeding project developing in Russia. 50 wild foxes were caught, and the tamest ones were bred. Over the course of 50 years, the foxes are developing strange coat patterns, completely changing color, and are gaining curly tails. The ones that are in the newest generations are so tame that they whine and squeal and hop onto "their people" when let out of their enclosures. When let off of a leash, they will run around they owners, trying to engage them in play. Children can pick them up and the foxes will be overwhelmed with joy.
You people have very closed minds.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with PaintingPintos. That IS how animals become domesticated. However, you do have to be sure that you know what you are dealing with when you get the animal. You need to be prepared to meet their needs, and many exotic pets end up being injured or killed because their owners were unprepared. But I think that if you are, there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

PaintingPintos said:


> You people have very closed minds.


I don't appreciate that harsh remark. I find it uncalled for. I am one of the most open minded people I know! 

Besides, everyone is entitled to his or her own opinion based on the facts. If we all thought the same way, and we weren't all different, the world would be a bland and boring place. I for one embrace the individuality I have. 

Please don't be so reprimanding just because someone else has a different opinion than yours. Its just rude.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

I would so get one. Ok at first I thought it was a chihuahua.


----------

